

BBC: Can drones appeal to the masses? - dchs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24762835

======
terravion
Two questions, what applications does this $90B market cover?

And does the cost of a camera (or even all of the hardware) make a significant
contribution to the cost of data collection? That's what matters for adoption.
Sticks are free and anyone can dig with them, yet professionals buy expensive
bulldozers if they really want to dig a big hole.

